# Anyone riding a 2007 Onix?



## Biketillbroke (Jun 29, 2006)

I have narrowed down a long list of bikes that has been adding up since mid summer. I now
believe that the 2007 Onix TDF will be the bike. The one with the Ultegra stuff on it. Does anyone here have one of these yet? If so, how do you think it will do for long rides? That is what I want it for. I am not interested in racing. I just want to be able to do some centuries and be very comfortable.


----------



## brn2vlo (Sep 28, 2006)

I would consider the Roubaix if you are truly looking for something to do comfortable distance rides with. I had the Comp version and actually ended up selling it as it absorbed too much of the road. I tested the Onix and thought it was a pretty nice ride but it isn't as plush as the Roubaix. It was a lot more aggressive position and allowed you to feel more of the road too, without being beat up though. Good luck!


----------



## arochorn (Oct 5, 2006)

One of my friends just picked up a 2007 Onix last week. He hasn't been able to get off of it. Says its a great ride, and had no issues with comfort on a 4 hour ride. I rode one recently as well, and think its a great overall bike. 

But I agree with the previous post. If comfort was your main and only factor, I would go with the Roubaix as well. Not sure if the Cannondale Synapse Carbon was on your list as well, but I would consider that bike too.


----------



## WeckelD (Jan 1, 2006)

Have a 2006 Onix - the 2007 should be equal or better.
Went from aluminum Cannondale to the Onix.
Wonderful ride. Very responsive but absorbs road shock.
I ride a lot of Centruies and I think it is "one sweet, fast comfortable ride".
Do lots of hills and swaped out for the Shimano compact crank set.


----------



## ekemann (Sep 11, 2006)

*New Onix TDF*

I just picked up my 2007 Onix TDF this past Saturday. Took it out for a short spin on Sunday .... WOW .... and I thought the _test rides_ were nice! Funny thing, buying a new bike in late October .... that time change really screws up the after work rides. Will get out again this weekend and have vacation and great fall weather coming up next week so, should get in some good miles. Hope to be able to report more after that.

Enjoy your shopping!


----------



## patsdiner (Nov 15, 2005)

Just bought one on Friday, Nov 3rd. Did two thiry mile rides this weekend; great stuff! Much better than my aluminum/carbon fork bike.


----------

